
What Fruits and Vegetables Looked Like Before Humans Intervened (2016) - respinal
https://curiosity.com/topics/this-is-what-fruits-and-vegetables-looked-like-before-humans-intervened-curiosity/
======
ncmncm
What they don't say is that the natural peach is also the ancestor of
cherries, apricots, nectarines -- all the stone fruits -- and also almonds.

